# need help error : "pid 3612 (httpd), uid 80: exited on signal 11"



## saktie (Aug 5, 2009)

```
Aug  5 15:00:03 ns3 kernel: pid 3654 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
Aug  5 15:00:03 ns3 kernel: pid 3656 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
Aug  5 15:00:03 ns3 kernel: pid 3652 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
Aug  5 15:00:04 ns3 kernel: pid 3636 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
Aug  5 15:00:51 ns3 kernel: pid 3613 (httpd), uid 80: exited on signal 11
Aug  5 15:00:54 ns3 kernel: pid 3612 (httpd), uid 80: exited on signal 11
Aug  5 15:05:02 ns3 kernel: pid 24451 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
Aug  5 15:05:02 ns3 kernel: pid 24454 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
Aug  5 15:05:02 ns3 kernel: pid 24401 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
Aug  5 15:05:03 ns3 kernel: pid 24281 (php), uid 107: exited on signal 11
```


----------



## gilinko (Aug 5, 2009)

It's probably a problem with a module in php that coredump's. Disable all the modules and then re-enable them one at a time. It could also be that the modules are loaded in the wrong order, which has been reported with some specific modules. For this you have to look at the documentation for php.

If you have the suhosin module activated I would start with disabling that one, as it's the one I have had most problems with.


----------

